# 93 sentra B12 Transmission HELP



## pump114 (Dec 11, 2004)

New to the forum so I hope that this question has not been asked before...searched but did not find any specific to this problem. I have a 93 B12 sentra with an automatic transmission. A year ago it acted up on a very cold day. (live in Canada) Would not shift out of first or it would slip into neutral. Only did it the one day. Thought maybe the cold weather was perhaps affecting it. Didn't happen all through the summer and fall until a month ago. Car would not shift out of first gear when driving and then all of a sudden would. Went into reverse and park fine, but did not want to shift right away out of first (not even manually shifting would it leave first) Again in slushy cold weather. Took the car in and had transmission fluid and filter changed. No problem until today. Now the car will not go into reverse. You shift it in to reverse and it feels like the car is in neutral. Put the car into drive and the car will drive fine..shift from first to second, BUT, then will not shift up into third. ANY HELP would be greatly appreciated. (Hoping no one is going to tell me the transmission is done) Fluid is clean and not burnt. Drove the car alot yesterday with no problem at all...even this morning when my wife drove it to work it was fine(reversed it out of the driveway). Until she tried to leave work and then as I said would not go into reverse.
Thank You


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

93 B12????
Must be a Classic B12? Have you checked the fluid level? Cuz if all the linkage looks fine... idk, might be time for a new one.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

hope its not it... have you got the filter/oil changed lately on this transmission ?? does it have an oil cooler installed ?? (you know it does connect on the radiator too??)... i know its been friggin cold around here (montreal area) lately and my cars been acting funny too but only the day it made -30 degree C... IMO the tranny oil is way too cold and doesnt let engage the inner clutch inside the transmission ... i would go get a complete flush of the transmission and change of filter too if it hasnt been done in the last 60k km  

BTw welcome to the forum


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

try letting your car warm up all the way before you drive it this will warm the tranny fluid some making it more likely to work. Remember tranny fluid expands when hot and works better expanded so if it is really cold it may not have the right consistency to engage the gears. Automatics rely on the fluid for movement there is no mechanical link


----------



## pump114 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the help everyone...Yes I did get the tranny fluid changed with a new filter..and I have let it warm up but to no avail. Today I took out the govenor gear to see if it was stripped as I read about it in other threads. Nope it was fine to..sooo..looks like it's off to the (gulp) tranny shop to see if it's worth it. Again Thanks.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

might try and get a used tranny if the shop tells you to much


----------

